#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  encontro em Curitiba

## Bruno

e ai galera blz 


que tal um encontro da gelera da under em curitiba 


eu me proponho a organizar tudo


vamos que tiver a fim me manda um email [email protected]
para eu ter uma ideia do pessoal que vai para eu ver um lugar massa 



que tal quem topa ??

----------


## rfm

> e ai galera blz 
> 
> 
> que tal um encontro da gelera da under em curitiba 
> 
> 
> eu me proponho a organizar tudo
> 
> 
> ...


Tamo ae bruno..  :Big Grin:

----------


## karfax

Já mandei um email...

[]s,

----------


## mbyte

tem idéia da data ?

----------


## demiurgo

eu e a Bios iriamos tbm (heeh... nem consultei ela hahaha)

kra... o lance d encontros... vou t dar uma dica...

marque a data...

tdo mundo q puder ir... irá  :Big Grin: 

[]'s

----------


## rvgugisch

Manda o Local e Data que a gente "tenta" ir!

----------


## Sukkubus

> eu e a Bios iriamos tbm (heeh... nem consultei ela hahaha)
> 
> kra... o lance d encontros... vou t dar uma dica...
> 
> marque a data...
> 
> tdo mundo q puder ir... irá 
> 
> []'s


Vocês podem começar a fazer uma poupança para vir cá me visitarrrrr! :cry:

----------


## Bios

> eu e a Bios iriamos tbm (heeh... nem consultei ela hahaha)
> []'s


Pois é né .... legal saber das coisas por acaso :P :P :P 

Eu vou adorar ir sim  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Marquem uma data ....de preferencia em um sábado!!  :Wink:  

Curitiba tem vários lugares bons ....e barzinhus tb  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bios

> Vocês podem começar a fazer uma poupança para vir cá me visitarrrrr! :cry:


Migaaa !!!

Pode deixar ... qdo vc menos esperar eu to caindo de paraquedas por ai ....
ehehehe 8)

----------


## demiurgo

> Postado originalmente por demiurgo
> 
> eu e a Bios iriamos tbm (heeh... nem consultei ela hahaha)
> 
> kra... o lance d encontros... vou t dar uma dica...
> 
> marque a data...
> 
> tdo mundo q puder ir... irá 
> ...


vc eh prioridade Ca... qq dia.. a gente dah uma loca.. e baixamos na porta da sua casa d mala e cuia hahahahaa

[]'s

----------


## Bruno

ai o rvgugisch


vc tem alguma ideia de um lugar em ctba ??


a data vai ser 

09 de junho temos 1 mes para agilizar isto

eu to pensando numa noite
alguma susgestão

----------


## MarcioRM

Legal !!!

Fico no aguardo das definições  :Big Grin:

----------


## mbyte

9 de julho !

----------


## rvgugisch

Ops, nove de juLho. Sábado!

É, até acho que deveria ser à noite mesmo! 

Mas... Sou o ancião ou dinossauro daqui então fica difícil para mim dizer um bom lugar! Mas pelo menos algumas opções eu dou!

Tem: 
* Cachaçaria Moça Bonita (alto da XV - Av Nossa Sra da Luz)
* Bar Estação (na Cruz Machado, perto da Faculdade SPEI)
* Era Só o Que Faltava (Água Verde - Rep Argentina)
* Beto Batata (Alto da XV ou Água Verde)
* Bar da Brahama (João Negrão)
* Alguns barzinhos na Rua Chile
* Bar do Alemão (Largo da Ordem)

E por aí vai!

----------


## demiurgo

minha sugestao d lugar... eh algo q seja acessivel a partir da rodoviaria hahahahahahaha

[]'s

----------


## rvgugisch

:toim: 
Eita, pensei que todos que responderam fossem de Curiitba!

Mas pelo vista não são!
De onde são então???

 :Frown: 6)

----------


## demiurgo

heheh eu nao sou d ctba.. sou d SC

[]'s

----------


## rvgugisch

De onde de Santa e Bela Catarina?

Virá aqui para Curitiba?

----------


## Bios

> De onde de Santa e Bela Catarina?
> 
> Virá aqui para Curitiba?



Nos iremos com certeza  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Estamos relativamente perto... em Joinville ...eheheheh

E adoramos ir ate Curitiba.... 8)

----------


## rvgugisch

Gostei da assinatura de vocês!

Posso copiar?

----------


## Bios

> Gostei da assinatura de vocês!
> 
> Posso copiar?



eheheheh Pode sim ... :P

----------


## rvgugisch

Outra pergunta.

Porque o link é para:
http://www.spreadfirefox.com/?q=affi...&id=74242&t=64 e não direto para:
http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/

----------


## Jim

eeeeeeeeeeeita. vamo tudo pra Curitiba!!!! 


Concordo no que diz respeito ao local ser proximo à rodoviária... ahduihsa se nao eu me perco né Demiu?

----------


## demiurgo

> Outra pergunta.
> 
> Porque o link é para:
> http://www.spreadfirefox.com/?q=affi...&id=74242&t=64 e não direto para:
> http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/


e pq eu tenho uma cc no spreadfirefox... dae, se vc clica na minha assinatura e baixa o firefox... eu ganho pontos!!

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

[]'s

----------


## demiurgo

> eeeeeeeeeeeita. vamo tudo pra Curitiba!!!! 
> 
> 
> Concordo no que diz respeito ao local ser proximo à rodoviária... ahduihsa se nao eu me perco né Demiu?


aff ahUHAUhauhUAUa

nem me fala nesse lance d se perder!!!

to traumatizado ahuahuahuahuah

[]'s

----------


## rvgugisch

Seguinte, meu carro não é uma VAN, mas dá pra levar usn 3 junto! Posso dar uma carona onde quer que o pessoal se encontre!
Isto é, se minha cara metade me liberar para tomar uns tragos com o pessoal!

:P

----------


## demiurgo

> Seguinte, meu carro não é uma VAN, mas dá pra levar usn 3 junto! Posso dar uma carona onde quer que o pessoal se encontre!
> Isto é, se minha cara metade me liberar para tomar uns tragos com o pessoal!
> 
> :P


chama sua kra metade pra ir junto!!

[]'s

----------


## rvgugisch

Vou convidar sim! :good: 
Por isso já to diminuindo UM do total de caronas!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Ai de mim se não convidar! Ela faz greve! E o pior é que greve de sékissu!

:cry: :cry: 


Mas se espremer um pouco, tipo colocar a BIOS no colo do demiurgo acho que cabe mais uns 2!

:clap: :clap:

----------


## rvgugisch

Ah! Tem o porta malas também!

Quanto ao local, a Cachaçaria Moça Bonita é show de bola!
E nem é tão longe do Centro! Dá pra pegar o pessoal sem problemas!

----------


## jadirorza

:good: ôpa! Tô na bocada...

----------


## demiurgo

> :good: ôpa! Tô na bocada...


blz Jadir!!

vai ser bom encontrar vc novamente!!

valeu pela forca no nosso stand!!

kra... voce conheceu o projeto solis? tavam lah no fisl, e eles possuem um aplicativo para prefeituras... eu imaginei que voce pudesse fazer bom uso dessa informacao!!

[]'s!!

----------


## Bruno

seguinte perdo da rodoviaria tem um monte de lugar 


tudo no alto da xv


eu vou ver um bom lugar

mais vai ser a noite mesmo

----------


## jadirorza

> Postado originalmente por jadirorza
> 
> :good: ôpa! Tô na bocada...
> 
> 
> blz Jadir!!
> 
> vai ser bom encontrar vc novamente!!
> 
> ...


Ae, cara. Conheci, sim. Aliás, to com um monte de folder deles aqui.
Inclusive, lembra do Insigne? To correndo atrás. Four Heads.
No caso da Solis, o Serpro tem algo semelhante, mas ainda não é bem o que eu busco. Na real, só deixaríamos hoje de pagar pra uma empresa com programas pra rwindows pra pagar pra outra com linux.
A ideia é até fazer isso, desde que seja muito barato e simultâneo com os softs que a gente usa. O ideal mesmo era adquirir os programas ou licenças ou mesmo devenvolver algo em php pra rodar no município todo.
Mas ainda estamos estudando as opções.
Qto a Curita, com certeza vamu tá lá e tomá todas.
Valeu. :good:

----------


## 1c3m4n

Ta aki o projeto de varios monitores e teclados numa mesma maquina, e degraça :P soh vai ter mto trabalho, mas eh de graça heeheh
https://under-linux.org/modules.php?...rder=1&thold=0


Mas vcs vao me fazer pegar sei lah qtas horas de buzao denovo soh pra gente tomar umas? heheheeh espera soh ateh ter o conisli aqui em sp

----------


## Pracz

opa tamu ai

Conheço um otimo PUB  :Smile:

----------


## jadirorza

> Mas vcs vao me fazer pegar sei lah qtas horas de buzao denovo soh pra gente tomar umas? heheheeh espera soh ateh ter o conisli aqui em sp


Ae, Ice... Vai ficar de fora??? Um busão a mais, um a menos...
E qdo for aí em Valinhos?
Tem neguinho que vai se sacrificar, mas vai...
Cara, eu conheci o cara da UFPR que ta desenvolvento o Four Heads.
Tenho o e1/2 e tudo. O cara tá dando a maior força.
Veja! É isso que eu fui buscar no FISL. Conhecer pra procurar a
alternativa mais adequada.
Valew :good:

----------


## 1c3m4n

Se der certo o lance 4heads avisa agente aki hein, e montem um artigo tb hehehe

Entaum, aqui em valinhos nunca vai ter nada, puta cidadezinha de mer** o povo soh vem pra ca pra dormir, tem neguinho por aqui que usa maquina de escrever e acha que ta bom...

Mas tem um ponto mto bom, ta cheio de lugar legal pra festa aqui, vem povo do brasil inteiro alugar umas chacaras da cidade soh pra faze bagunça, eu ateh poderia ver isso, mas tem q ser com um pessoal ponta firme, pq jah tentei fazer isso antes e todo mundo quer vir, mas chega na hora de esquentar a cabeça com as obrigações e todo mundo foge...

----------


## Bruno

Ae ai pracs 


da uma ideia ai 


o 1c3_m4n de onde mesmo ???

----------


## demiurgo

ae 1c3...

pra quem jah foi ateh POA d buzaum.. ir ateh ctba eh fixinha!! haUHAUhauhUAHhau

[]'s

----------


## 1c3m4n

> Ae ai pracs 
> da uma ideia ai 
> o 1c3_m4n de onde mesmo ???


valinhos, fica a 90km de sp

----------


## Bruno

puts cum 1 buzao vc ta em ctba

----------


## Sukkubus

Chefa e Compadre

Vocês vão ser tri bem recebidos por miiiim... vou achar um barzinho bem legal, onde só vende Kaiser... :P hehehehehe...  :Wink:

----------


## Bruno

blz Sukkubus


vamos ver um lugar perto da rodviaria e de facil acesso

----------


## WhiteTiger

:Frown:   :Frown:  Num vou poder ir. Cuiabá é fim de mundo. Adoraria ir ai pra curitiba mas fica complicado. Se tivesse grana catava um avião e ia mas ateh de busão tah complicado. Ainda mais que eh tempo dentro do onibus.

----------


## demiurgo

> Chefa e Compadre
> 
> Vocês vão ser tri bem recebidos por miiiim... vou achar um barzinho bem legal, onde só vende Kaiser... :P hehehehehe...


kaiser?? aff!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

kaiser... hehe soh no dia-a-dia... tem lokal ae?

[]'s

----------


## Bios

> Chefa e Compadre
> 
> Vocês vão ser tri bem recebidos por miiiim... vou achar um barzinho bem legal, onde só vende Kaiser... :P hehehehehe...


eheheheh Blz .. depois do encontro em Curitiba ..
a Sukkubus vai organizar um encontro em Ribeirão Preto :P :P 

Migaaa ...não espalha ... Kaiser é qdo naum tem outra 
ahahahahah :P

----------


## jadirorza

> Chefa e Compadre
> 
> Vocês vão ser tri bem recebidos por miiiim... vou achar um barzinho bem legal, onde só vende Kaiser... :P hehehehehe...


Kaiser??? não rola umas redonda ou das boa??? :cry:

----------


## Bruno

ptus 
eu vou de boemia

----------


## Bruno

agora só falta um lugar (boate) rss em ctba


para quem for de ctba da uma olhada aki pra ajudar a escolher

http://tudoparana.globo.com/cultura/bares/curitiba/

----------


## Bruno

a tem este aki tb 


http://www.curitiba-parana.com/bares-restaurantes.htm

----------


## Super_Diaulas

Tão fazendo encontro em tudo qnt é canto do Brasil, menos aqui em SC onde já tem uma galera!
Eu queria ir, mas nessa data vou estar em SP trabalhando.

----------


## demiurgo

mas jah confirmaram q vai ter mesmo?

eu nem sei :toim: :toim: :toim: 

se tiver... eu e a Bios vamos sim  :Big Grin: 

[]'s

----------


## Bios

> mas jah confirmaram q vai ter mesmo?
> 
> eu nem sei :toim: :toim: :toim: 
> 
> se tiver... eu e a Bios vamos sim 
> 
> []'s


Bem que poderia rolar mesmo né ...

Adoro Curitiba !!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## rvgugisch

Por mim eu vou! Mas até agora o pessoal que agitou sumiu do mapa!

Pra mim bassta dizer onde e quando que eu tô lá!

----------


## rvgugisch

BIOS, help me!

Não consigo de jeito nenhum colocar uma assinatura como a sua!

Olha como ficou a que eu coloquei!!!!

Teria como vc me passar o código da tua para o indivídua aqui poder aprender um pouco com ele?

----------


## Bios

> BIOS, help me!
> Não consigo de jeito nenhum colocar uma assinatura como a sua!
> Olha como ficou a que eu coloquei!!!!
> Teria como vc me passar o código da tua para o indivídua aqui poder aprender um pouco com ele?


Oii  :Big Grin:  

Aki esta o codigo:



```
 [url=http://www.spreadfirefox.com/?q=affiliates&id=74242&t=64][img]http://br.mozdev.org/firefox/botoes/eu-87x89.gif[/img][/url]
```

 
ehehe Um dica: Insira ela usando o Firefox ...qdo eu fiz no IE não deu certo ... :cry:

----------


## rvgugisch

Menina, show de bola!

Brigadú pelo código!

E o encontro aqui? Será que vai rolar?
O pessoal anda sumido depois de toda a festa que foi feita no começo!

Eita pessoal fogo de palha! :@:

----------


## Bios

> Menina, show de bola!
> Brigadú pelo código!
> E o encontro aqui? Será que vai rolar?
> O pessoal anda sumido depois de toda a festa que foi feita no começo!
> 
> Eita pessoal fogo de palha! :@:


Por mim e pelo miurgo ... é so marcar que estamos la  :Big Grin:   :Frown: B) 

Pode ser em algum sabado !!! :good: 

Obs: Adorei a assinatura :P ehehehe

----------

